# How should I do a hanging basket with artificial plants ?



## Dave7 (4 Jan 2022)

A 'live' hanging basket has become too much faff.
I want realistic looking plants.
No soil/compost because of weeds etc.
Any ideas, suggestions ??


----------



## KnittyNorah (4 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> A 'live' hanging basket has become too much faff.
> I want realistic looking plants.
> No soil/compost because of weeds etc.
> Any ideas, suggestions ??


There were some very realistic ones in Aldi about this time last year with what looked like winter-flowering pansies in them. The flowers were some sort of fabric rather than plastic - so they moved more like real flowers in the wind - and the baskets looked like some sort of wickerwork.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jan 2022)

Don’t do it!


----------



## gbb (8 Jan 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> Don’t do it!


Do it ! 

I like some colour in winter, I hate the greyness of everything In winter. Some colour brightens things up, plastic flowers are a tad naff if course but they do the trick, bring some life and colour to the grey...so much the better


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jan 2022)

Dave 123 said:


> Don’t do it!


this, of course, is the correct answer.


----------



## Julia9054 (8 Jan 2022)

IKEA have loads of really good artificial plants. Some are quite realistic looking and some aren’t meant to be - they are fun though!


----------

